# FloraFlex



## Airbone (Aug 17, 2021)

Anyone used FloraFlex nutrients before.
Curious on opinions and feed amounts,
My friend bought me some insisting on me trying it over the fox farms trio.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 17, 2021)

Going to try out these clones…
Some with fox farms and some with FloraFlex.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2021)

I know nothing about it.  Interesting experiment.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Which are which?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 18, 2021)

Have not started yet.
Going to make it fair though. All of them are on Ff now, but some already have taken off. Next feed I will spit them up and mark them.
Will keep a post going for it.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

Flora flex on the right fox farms on the left.
Two strains cakes and cream has two pheno and one pheno of sticky glue clones.
Both soil and coco on both sides.
Soil ph at 6.5 and coco at 6.0.


----------



## sharonp (Aug 23, 2021)

Alright, I got some popcorn and will be watching the show.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 24, 2021)

Will be posting once a week.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 28, 2021)

So far pretty even.
The flora flex is doing better in the coco and the soil plants seem to be a little greener.

So far the fox farms is showing a little more growth though.

Still too early to see any significant difference yet.

We will see what they do next week.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## sharonp (Aug 28, 2021)

The ones in the back are looking good. Are the Fox Farm the ones yellowing?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 28, 2021)

Fox farm coco on the left. 
Yes… but I didn’t have ph right to start.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 6, 2021)

Flora flex side seem to be being using nutrients faster. 
I have to water them more often than the fox farms side for some reason.
As far as growth they are starting to get bigger and have faster node growth for FloraFlex!
Both sides seem healthy though.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 6, 2021)

Flora flex


----------



## Airbone (Sep 6, 2021)

Fox farms


----------



## Airbone (Sep 26, 2021)

I have to say the flora flex nutrients I might like better!
Way easier to mix it’s a two part powder and uses a lot less. fox farms still has a somewhat deeper green to the plants but the growth on the flora flex has started to over take.
Will see what happens soon! Will be switching to flower as soon as I am sure my clones took.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 28, 2021)

Starting to see some differences in the flower stage between the two different nutrients.
I drew a map so you can kinda see what I have going on.







Still the same definite difference in color, but also in tricomb production.

Here is cakes 2 

 Fox farms




And FloraFlex 




Same thing is happening with the Cakes #1 and Sticky Glue.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Looks like the fox farm is pulling away in the budding


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

FF is great ferts.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok so end result…..
Here is flora flex.   Cakes and cream 1







Here is fox farms.  Same pheno







Pretty close overall but I think fox farms takes it for resin production in all three strains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice job Brother Airborn.


----------



## Chucho (Nov 16, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Anyone used FloraFlex nutrients before.
> Curious on opinions and feed amounts,
> My friend bought me some insisting on me trying it over the fox farms trio.


I think both are good, but there are differences. Foxfarm is chemical and organic. Floralex is a chemist. In the end, cannabis doesn't care if it's one or the other. But I always recommend using an EC meter.


----------



## Chucho (Nov 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> FF is great ferts.


FF FloraFlex?
FF Fox Farm? 
Wich is FF?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Fox Farms


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 16, 2022)

Chucho said:


> I think both are good, but there are differences. Foxfarm is chemical and organic. Floralex is a chemist. In the end, cannabis doesn't care if it's one or the other. But I always recommend using an EC meter.


You should show us your results using the product you are stumping for.


----------



## Chucho (Nov 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You should show us your results using the product you are stumping for.


I hear you!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 23, 2022)

Chucho said:


> I hear you!


And?


----------

